# Is anyone able to watch even Tp channels with a 622 legacy LNB setup



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Is anyone able to watch even transponder channels on satellite 129 with a 622 legacy LNBF/switch setup?

I have a 622 with a legacy quad LNBF on a Dish 500 for 110/119 and a legacy dual LNBF on a Dish 300 pointed at 129. These go through 2 SW21s to feed my 622.

I can't receive any even transponder (10, 22, 30) channels (NFLHD HGTVHD HDNEWS RAVE KUNGFUHD) on satellite 129.

I posted a thread at:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58666
and finally figured out the problem with great help from CABill.

The upshot is that I think the 622 has a bug trying to select even transponder channels on satellite 129 with legacy LNBFs/switches. The reason for this post is to confirm/deny this by seeing if anyone else with a similar setup is able to receive the channels.

The 622 should output ~18V DC on the satellite input(s) to select even transponders on any satellite.

Today I hooked a voltmeter directly to the 622's satellite input and monitored the voltage while I switched satellites and transponders from the "Point Dish" screen.

It turns out that the 622 *always* outputs 13V when the 129 satellite is selected regardless of which transponder is selected. Clearly there is no way I will be able to watch a 129 even transponder channel.

BTW, I tested my methodology and setup by selecting even transponders on other satellites. Each and every time the voltage measured 20V.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm using the SW64 with Dish 500 and a single dish for 61.5 and have excellent strong signal ~100 on all Tp's odd and even. I have the Platinum HD and have all channels I am supposed to. The SW64 is connected with dual coax to both the 622 and the 921 here. My only problem is with all tp's on 119 which unfortunately is shooting through the top of a tree in my neighbor's yard. This causes a slight fluctuation in those tp's where the signal varies between 96 and 100 as the wind blows but I never lose the channel to picture breakup. The 110 and 61.5 signals are all rock steady.
Hope this helps you with your analysis.

Just a thought- connect your sat coax to the 622 through a T connector( may need adapters) and measure the voltage with the dishes connected. Not sure how you measured the voltage is a valid procedure but the way I describbed, would be more like what it should be.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks DonLandis,

When I was measuring the voltages I actually tried the 61.5 even transponders - 20V - just like 148 110 and 119. I really think it's a problem only with the even transponders on 129.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

LG811User said:


> Is anyone able to watch even transponder channels on satellite 129 with a 622 legacy LNBF/switch setup?
> 
> I have a 622 with a legacy quad LNBF on a Dish 500 for 110/119 and a legacy dual LNBF on a Dish 300 pointed at 129. These go through 2 SW21s to feed my 622.
> 
> ...


Very interesting reading! You may have stumbled onto something here. I live in Eastern MO and have no issues with 61.5. However, when I swing my 300 dish over to 129, I cannot receive the even transponders without issues. No obstructions in the view. So I keep my dish aimed at 61.5.

To too, swapped LNBF, switches, cables, etc. without success.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You guys have 622s and I don't. My 942 does get the Evens on 129 but you should be sure you have completed a Switch Check so that 110, 119, and 129 show for Odd & Even. If you select a Sat that isn't in your current Switch matrix, it is possible you get something funny happening. If you can't get both Odd and Even on a sat, the Switch Test results won't put that sat in the results, or it will X out what it can't get. Does the Switch Check results have an X in 129 Even? That would "probably" prevent seeing 18V DC on evens on 129. These are just WAGs - I didn't do anything beyond disconnecting the coax to the 61.5 dish and connect to the 129 LNB to verify the 942 and 508 could see evens through a SW64. Your problem could be 622, SW21, ... specific - I've no idea.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks CABill.

I did complete a check switch and it shows all 3 satellites green. On the 622 I can't find a way to see odd/even status.

When I did my testing with the Point Dish screen and the voltmeter I selected satellites both "in" my configuration and "out of" my configuration. It was very clear that the 622 sent 20V for even Tps on all satellites *except* the 129 (even including, in my case, 61.5 which is not in my configuration).


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

moman19 said:


> Very interesting reading! You may have stumbled onto something here. I live in Eastern MO and have no issues with 61.5. However, when I swing my 300 dish over to 129, I cannot receive the even transponders without issues. No obstructions in the view. So I keep my dish aimed at 61.5.
> 
> To too, swapped LNBF, switches, cables, etc. without success.


Just to doublecheck, Moman19 - do you have legacy LNBFs?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Just to throw this out there, one time I had a problem with only getting even or odd channels from one of three satellite dishes because an installer (who thought he knew what he was doing) used a splitter to separate a third dish for two receivers. Legacy equipment was in use at the time. I think it was resolved by adding a better legacy switch that would handle three satellites and run up to four single tuner receivers with two SW-21 switches.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks boylehome. No splitters in place.

Also, I've tried running directly to the 129 dish. No luck,

Finally I measured the voltage on the line. The receiver should output 14V dc to select even transponders on legacy equipment. The 622 simply doesn't do that when the 129 satellite is selected.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My last thought LG811User,

Maybe I missed this in reading, but did you try a different legacy LNB for 129 to see if the that maybe solves the problem?

John


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks again boylehome - I really appreciate it.
Yes, I did try a different legacy LNB


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

OK. 

L3.63 did indeed fix my problem!!

I needed to do a "checkswitch" after the upgrade - now all is well.

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts.


----------

